# Tingling Sensation in back, or Back paresthesia



## DesertFox (Mar 27, 2009)

So for the past 4 or so months I have been feeling a tingling sensation on the right side of my back. I did some research and it turns out I have Back paresthesia =/ . Some of the possible causes for this that where listed included back injury, and peripheral nerve damage, and peripheral nerve compression.

I strongly believe it is being caused by one of these things as I work as a stocker and many times do very heavy lifting. Apart from this I used to do deadlifts and lets say my form was not perfected. About a month ago I stopped going to the gym for like 2 1/2 weeks and the tingling sensation was going away, only felt it 2 or 3 times a day instead of constantly 24/7. I felt good enough to go back in the gym and that day I did deadlifts and the next day the tingling sensations where back and haven't stopped to this day.

If I go to the doctor I am pretty sure he will tell me to take a rest from the gym and avoid heavy lifting. Thing is, my work requires heavy lifting and there is no way I can bypass it. So I ask anyone reading this what do you all recommend I do? If you have had this problem how did you deal with it? I don't want to stop lifting weights though I will stop doing deadlifts and squats all together for a month or more. Any tips? Suggestions? Advice?

Edit:
By the way, sometimes I feel tingling sensation others times I feel numbness and others times I feel both at the same time.


----------



## Mags (Nov 11, 2009)

I think I'm at this crossroads, too. I experience tingling and numbness in my lower back and legs after going heavy on the deads. This is only for a few minutes after the heaviest of sets, but it still gives me a bit of grief. For example, I have to sit down almost immediately after the set as my midsection/lower back and legs feel like they can't hold me up any longer. It's a mix of that lactic acid burn and ultimate failure feeling where your muscle has nothing left to give. It's not painful, just a numb almost semi-paralysis (although I don't want to be a hypercondriact). I also find I have to occasionally lift my legs, or bend them to reduce the fatigue while I'm sitting down. The feeling's gone after a few minutes, but it feels weird nonetheless and I don't really get this feeling with leg training or anything else for that matter. I don't know if it's simply a case of taking my back to failure or I suffer a similar condition as yourself. 

I guess we have to either swap exercises where we can train around the problem (if possible) or simply lower the weight we train with.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 11, 2009)

DesertFox said:


> So for the past 4 or so months I have been feeling a tingling sensation on the right side of my back. I did some research and it turns out I have Back paresthesia =/ . Some of the possible causes for this that where listed included back injury, and peripheral nerve damage, and peripheral nerve compression.
> 
> I strongly believe it is being caused by one of these things as I work as a stocker and many times do very heavy lifting. Apart from this I used to do deadlifts and lets say my form was not perfected. About a month ago I stopped going to the gym for like 2 1/2 weeks and the tingling sensation was going away, only felt it 2 or 3 times a day instead of constantly 24/7. I felt good enough to go back in the gym and that day I did deadlifts and the next day the tingling sensations where back and haven't stopped to this day.
> 
> ...



if you care about your back and health I would say stop working out until it's healed and take time off from your job, or find one that does not require constant lifting.


----------

